# Three Week DNP Cycle Results



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

*Quick Outline of my Run:*

I ran 250mg DNP per day for three weeks (10th March-30th March)

I eat between 1000-1500 calories per day.

Trained three times per week, and included 30 minutes CrossTrainer PWO

*Before and After Stats:*


Before:AfterHeight5'95'9Weight210lbs195lbsNeck16in16inChest (Tensed)41in39inWaist (Tensed)40in35inQuad (Tensed)26in24inCalf (Tensed)19in18inArm (Tensed)16in15in

*Before and After Lifts:*


*Chest, Shoulders & Triceps*Before:After:Flat Dumbbell Press (3 Sets, 5 Reps)30kg27.5kgCable Crossovers (3 Sets, 8-12 Reps)27.5kg25kgDecline Bench Press (2 Sets, 10-15 Reps)50kg50kgFlat Dumbbell Flies (2 Sets, 8-12 Reps)12.5kg12.5kgMachine Shoulder Press (3 Sets, 8-12 Reps)15kg (Each Arm)15kgDumbbell Lateral Raises (3 Sets, 8-15 Reps)7.5kg7.5kgFacePulls (3 Sets, 8-12 Reps)55kg55kgTricep Pushdowns (3 Sets, 8-12 Reps)55kg55kg

(You can see that all my lifts apart from the first two exercises, didn't go down. I think though that was because I was still a little depleted, and didn't really warm up. I'll see if those two lifts go back to usual next week)


*Back & Biceps*Before:After:Lay Down Barbell Rows (3 Sets, 8-12 Reps)50kg50kgCable V-Grip Rows (3 Sets, 12-15 Reps)95kg95kgLat Pulldowns (3 Sets, 8-12 Reps)48kg42kgISO Row Machine (3 Sets, 8-12 Reps)40kg (Each Arm)40kgCable Curls (3 Sets, 8-12 Reps)35kg35kg

I was busy Saturday packing to come home for the Easter Holidays, so unfortunately I couldn't train Legs.

*My Thoughts on the Cycle:*

Overall I'm very happy on my results. The beginning of the cycle was very hard as you need to get used to the heat of DNP, plus in my area we had very warm weather and sun for the first week which made it harder. After the first week though, it got a little easier.

The reason I set my calories very low for, was to experiment with DNP's muscle sparring properties, and to see how much extra fat I would lose. As I set them so low, I had even less energy than I normally would on DNP, and didn't really lose that much extra than if I eat 2000 which would have been more bearable. My lifts went down dramatically when on DNP, however I knew this was normal and didn't worry about it, the majority of my lifts have gone back to normal, and will see if the one-two exercises that I did lose a little weight on, will go back

I will be running another DNP cycle next in about two weeks.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

its good results from the measurements, seems like alot of internal fat has vanished from the waist and made everything alot more shaped. did you continue training as normal as soon as your stopped and had a refeed, or did you let the body relax and pull in glycogen with out using it for training?


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great result @Echo! Planning to run 2-3 weeks of DNP myself at the end of April (in Scotland so not worried about the weather, we have two seasons, winter and June!). How were you with cravings? I found so long as I kept water intake suitable along with vits and a sip of Lucozade here/there I was fine.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> its good results from the measurements, seems like alot of internal fat has vanished from the waist and made everything alot more shaped. did you continue training as normal as soon as your stopped and had a refeed, or did you let the body relax and pull in glycogen with out using it for training?


Thanks mate, my waist had the biggest reduction 

Yeah I continued training as normal, but upped my calories to 2000. Then I usually have the weekend off, up my calories to 2500 and have about 300g carbs per day and by Monday everything is back to normal and resume as normal


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Alex6534 said:


> Great result @Echo! Planning to run 2-3 weeks of DNP myself at the end of April (in Scotland so not worried about the weather, we have two seasons, winter and June!). How were you with cravings? I found so long as I kept water intake suitable along with vits and a sip of Lucozade here/there I was fine.


Cold weather is great for DNP, you'll still feel hot and sweat, but it's much better than having the sun shine on you lol!

My cravings are always terrible, but when I feel I'm about to snap, I just gorge on Sugar Free Jelly


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Echo said:


> Cold weather is great for DNP, you'll still feel hot and sweat, but it's much better than having the sun shine on you lol!
> 
> My cravings are always terrible, but when I feel I'm about to snap, I just gorge on Sugar Free Jelly


Yeah I ran a 125mg cycle last year for 2 1/2 weeks just to see how I'd react with a few days of 250mg, wasn't too bad but cardio was an absolute b!tch!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Good job. U lost half the weight from the nips mate 

Have couple weeks break to get back up to strength then do the same 3weeks again

Should put u in good place to train hard over summer and gain some lbm


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Echo said:


> Thanks mate, my waist had the biggest reduction
> 
> Yeah I continued training as normal, but upped my calories to 2000. Then I usually have the weekend off, up my calories to 2500 and have about 300g carbs per day and by Monday everything is back to normal and resume as normal


id be very curious to see the before and after of the next cycle with a proper glycogen storing week similar to a comp prep once the fat is even lower.

curious in general to be fair since the cycle has pretty much burned pure fat, can imagine the next one been when the core all starts to show through defined better.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done mate 15 pounds is huge


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Results looking ****ing good for 3 weeks mate!

Been curious about DNP so started researching it just this morning actually. This heat effect seems like a winter cut might be fun lol. Is 15lbs in 3 weeks fairly normal for DNP?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Echo said:


> This is the first milestone in my DNP cycle three month run. I'm not going to into specifics of the entire run in this post, as I went into detail of what I was going to do in the first page of my log here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/259221-echos-march-july-dnp-cutting-log.html
> 
> *Quick Outline of my Run:*
> 
> ...


Brillant progress mate, well done!! I will be starting my DNP cycle next monday for about 3 weeks too and will try to have a similar detail to what u have been doing

How were the carb cravings?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Echo said:


> Cold weather is great for DNP, you'll still feel hot and sweat, but it's much better than having the sun shine on you lol!
> 
> My cravings are always terrible, but when I feel I'm about to snap, I just gorge on Sugar Free Jelly


How effective is this sugar free jelly???haha i might actually get some!


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> How effective is this sugar free jelly???haha i might actually get some!


These are the b0llocks mate and look how low the cals and sugar is.

http://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/Hartleys-10-Calorie-Raspberry--Kiwi-Flavour-Jelly/216015011?from=offers&parentContainer=CLP_TOP_OFF


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

adam28 said:


> These are the b0llocks mate and look how low the cals and sugar is.
> 
> http://groceries.morrisons.com/webshop/product/Hartleys-10-Calorie-Raspberry--Kiwi-Flavour-Jelly/216015011?from=offers&parentContainer=CLP_TOP_OFF


Haha they pretty much contain nothing, will defo be looking into some SF jelly as i get carb cravings pretty bad


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Good results. Finish my 2wk cycle tomorrow (1wk 125mg, 2nd wk 250mg). Havent trained as much as i should have which is disappointing but been workin 13 hour shifts. No cheat meal either but did have some butchers steak square sausage with my eggs a few mornings just to feel normal lol. Not really had cravings and defo not had to take sibituamine to control hunger ets as i've been feeling the opposite.

Is it almost guaranteed that everyone will hold water retentions on dnp?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

R1CHY said:


> Good results. Finish my 2wk cycle tomorrow (1wk 125mg, 2nd wk 250mg). Havent trained as much as i should have which is disappointing but been workin 13 hour shifts. No cheat meal either but did have some butchers steak square sausage with my eggs a few mornings just to feel normal lol. Not really had cravings and defo not had to take sibituamine to control hunger ets as i've been feeling the opposite.
> 
> Is it almost guaranteed that everyone will hold water retentions on dnp?


Whats your weight loss so far mate? and do u think u have much water retention?


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Whats your weight loss so far mate? and do u think u have much water retention?


About a stone. Not sure on the water retention. Was just a question i had lol.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

Echo said:


> This is the first milestone in my DNP cycle three month run. I'm not going to into specifics of the entire run in this post, as I went into detail of what I was going to do in the first page of my log here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/259221-echos-march-july-dnp-cutting-log.html
> 
> *Quick Outline of my Run:*
> 
> ...


OMG JUST WOW NICE RESULTS I'M DEFFO GETTING SOME OF THIS **** ****IT


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

R1CHY said:


> About a stone. Not sure on the water retention. Was just a question i had lol.


Some hold water and some dont. I dont, but i drink fcucking loads of water while on.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

nice.

I wish I could handl 250. I wonder if someone could get the same results with 6 week cycle of 125?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> id be very curious to see the before and after of the next cycle with a proper glycogen storing week similar to a comp prep once the fat is even lower.
> 
> curious in general to be fair since the cycle has pretty much burned pure fat, can imagine the next one been when the core all starts to show through defined better.


Yeah I'd like to try different protocols too, may have a go at that one.

Reason I didn't do anything dietary wise to glycogen refill, is because it's my birthday Monday, so I went out last night with friends and got absolutely hammered 

Yeah I can't believe that too, because I was experimenting with DNP's muscle sparring properties, and in turn set calories low, I thought I would lose at least a little muscle!



> Results looking ****ing good for 3 weeks mate!
> 
> Been curious about DNP so started researching it just this morning actually. This heat effect seems like a winter cut might be fun lol. Is 15lbs in 3 weeks fairly normal for DNP?


Thanks buddy :thumbup1:

Winter is definitely the best time to run DNP, can handle the heat effects easier, and you don't feel cold when everyone else is freezing! :lol:

Differs for everyone really, if your already lean, your not going to lose as much fat as someone's who's about 30% body fat. Cutting is so easy with DNP, but you do have to have a lot of willpower! Otherwise you'll keep on gorging on carbs and won't actually lose any fat, only go through the side effects lol



johnnymctrance said:


> Brilliant progress mate, well done!! I will be starting my DNP cycle next Monday for about 3 weeks too and will try to have a similar detail to what u have been doing
> 
> How were the carb cravings?


Thanks mate :thumbup1: I'll be interested to hear how your cycle goes

Carb Cravings were hard, I literally could never feel full! Learnt that on my first time running DNP, so everytime I run DNP now, I always have a big bowl of Jelly in the fridge! Helps so much! Thinking about order Sugar Free Gummy Bears off Amazon, but if you eat too many, you get really bad diarrhea :mellow:



johnnymctrance said:


> How effective is this sugar free jelly???haha i might actually get some!


Cannot rate it highly enough! Something sweet and somewhat filling (if you eat enough) at the same time, with pretty much no calories 

I put 2-3 of these in a big bowl - http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=252469938



R1CHY said:


> Good results. Finish my 2wk cycle tomorrow (1wk 125mg, 2nd wk 250mg). Havent trained as much as i should have which is disappointing but been workin 13 hour shifts. No cheat meal either but did have some butchers steak square sausage with my eggs a few mornings just to feel normal lol. Not really had cravings and defo not had to take sibituamine to control hunger ets as i've been feeling the opposite.
> 
> Is it almost guaranteed that everyone will hold water retentions on dnp?


As long as your diet has been good mate, you'll be happy with the results  Training just gives that little bit of an extra boost and helps to keep your muscle

Usually, people hold water in the first week and bloat up, then from the second week onward the water goes and you can see the fat being lost. However, some people including myself bloat throughout the entire cycle, and only lose the water after a few days after the last dose. I don't use T3 or Sibutramine either.



JamieSL said:


> OMG JUST WOW NICE RESULTS I'M DEFFO GETTING SOME OF THIS **** ****IT


It's very good for fat burning, just make sure you do your research! 



agentmrbean said:


> nice.
> 
> I wish I could handl 250. I wonder if someone could get the same results with 6 week cycle of 125?


Give it a go and let us know mate


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

boxer939 said:


> Your nipples decreased in size by 50% which in itself is a great result. They were some pure burgers


Thanks mate :lol:


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

boxer939 said:


> Your nipples decreased in size by 50% which in itself is a great result. *They were some pure burgers*


LOL!

Massive difference on your chest, well done mate you got some good results in a short space of time. Were they puffy before? I carry fat around my chest and hate having puffy nips but a bastard to get rid of. Always the last area to lose the weight from for me.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Gathers54 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Massive difference on your chest, well done mate you got some good results in a short space of time. Were they puffy before? I carry fat around my chest and hate having puffy nips but a bastard to get rid of. Always the last area to lose the weight from for me.


Thanks mate 

Same here, seems to be losing nicely though in proportion to other fat areas


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Well done. You've lost a lot of visceral fat. Put some muscle on now and you will find more fat will drop off with a recomp effect


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Amazing weight loss and you weren't even on t3.

Are you going to continue cutting?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Look lot leaner, gonna do another cycle?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> Amazing weight loss and you weren't even on t3.
> 
> Are you going to continue cutting?





Madoxx said:


> Look lot leaner, gonna do another cycle?


Thanks guys :thumbup1:

Yeah I'm going to continue cutting until end of June. I'll add a few three week DNP cycles in here and there


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Echo said:


> Thanks guys :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah I'm going to continue cutting until end of June. I'll add a few three week DNP cycles in here and there


don't cut too low otherways you'll just risk loose skin and looking like an albino somalian refugee. Start a nice recomp cycle once you're around 12% .

Good luck


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

thinkinht said:


> don't cut too low otherways you'll just risk loose skin and looking like an albino somalian refugee. Start a nice recomp cycle once you're around 12% .
> 
> Good luck


Exactly what I'm aiming for mate

I want to get down to 10%-12% before I go to Kavos in July, then when I get back, I'll start a slow lean bulk


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

What do you estimate before and after BF% to be?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

i reckon his gone from about 30% to about 23ish. Going on the bf chart.

Any way well done @Echo! I done the same went to 10%bf then done a bulk. look here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/242348-my-dnp-pics.html

Your first 2 pics aint far off mine. I lacked alot of muscle due to coming back from a 1yr injury lay off.

Ive built up abit more from the last pic on there now, about near on 2 stone more...


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Mate there some great results, i dont know how you can run the stuff for 3 weeks straight though.

Myself i can only ever do short blasts, like blitz style cycles.

I usually do 750mg friday night 250mg saturday then let it drain out my system till either tuesday or wednesday, ill eat similar to what you are doing 1000-1500 then do a refeed of 3500 followed by maintenence eating for 1-2 days (~2800) then repeat.

Did you do a refeed at all at the end or did you slowly increace carbs?

Are you going to do a log for your second run?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> What do you estimate before and after BF% to be?


At a really rough guess, I'd say before was near 30%, and the after is around 20%. Adams comment below shows it much better with the graph



adam28 said:


> i reckon his gone from about 30% to about 23ish. Going on the bf chart.
> 
> Any way well done @Echo! I done the same went to 10%bf then done a bulk. look here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/242348-my-dnp-pics.html
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! I actually remember reading that thread when you posted it 

My aim was/is to get abs for when I go away in July. But I've got so many events and holidays this year, I'll be happy if I can stay in a good condition. Then when I start back Uni in September, really up my game and make serious changes!



funkypigeon said:


> Mate there some great results, i dont know how you can run the stuff for 3 weeks straight though.
> 
> Myself i can only ever do short blasts, like blitz style cycles.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy :thumbup1:

It's something you mentally get used to mate, the first week was very hard as you need to mentally adapt to the heat and make small changes like carrying tissues around with you for sweat and making use of fans. What weather it is also plays a big part too of running it for that long.

Never have done a Blitz Type Cycle, they don't seem as effective to me (on paper) as there's only so much fat your body can mobilize and burn... What results have you gotten with those types of cycles mate?

I normally keep my calories the same all week, then six days later (Saturday) I do a re-feed. I still don't weigh Sunday as I'll still be holding water from the Carbs. I weigh on the Monday.

No, as I stopped my first log halfway through as it was getting repetitive. Towards the end it was just basically me giving my lift numbers, not much else I could say. I may do another results thread though


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

Echo said:


> At a really rough guess, I'd say before was near 30%, and the after is around 20%. Adams comment below shows it much better with the graph
> 
> Thanks mate! I actually remember reading that thread when you posted it
> 
> ...


The results are pretty decent, i usually drop 1%BF in the 4-5 days im cutting but the glycogen supercompensation allows for some heavy workouts, so much so that ive been slowly gaining muscle as ive leaned out.


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Some great results buddy. Looks so much better around the chest area.

I'd love to try some DNP but weather seems to be changing now.

What else you gonna use while on your cut? Any other aids; ECA? T5? etc.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Aliking10 said:


> Some great results buddy. Looks so much better around the chest area.
> 
> I'd love to try some DNP but weather seems to be changing now.
> 
> What else you gonna use while on your cut? Any other aids; ECA? T5? etc.


Thanks mate  My Chest has always seemed to store fat pretty easily, and then hard to get rid off... but the fat has disappeared from my chest!

I was thinking of getting some Clen in the week I'm off here and there... but can't get any at the moment as there's problems with D-Hacks :sad:


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Echo said:


> Thanks mate  My Chest has always seemed to store fat pretty easily, and then hard to get rid off... but the fat has disappeared from my chest!
> 
> I was thinking of getting some Clen in the week I'm off here and there... but can't get any at the moment as there's problems with D-Hacks :sad:


I managed to source D-Hacks DNP and T3 from elsewhere in the end, as i found out there was issues too and didn't think i would be able to get hold of it.

Have you tried the Yellow Magic or did you use a different brand?

Now have to stock up on the Vits, ALA and Electrolytes along with the jelly  , fruit, tonnes of water etc

Slightly nervous about taking it but going to be running 125mg a day for a week and then see how i go and whether i decide to up it to 250mg or not. I still want to be able to train to some extent, even though i know it will slightly suffer anyway. I think i will look at doing a 14 day course but again may extend this to 3 weeks if going well.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Gathers54 said:


> I managed to source D-Hacks DNP and T3 from elsewhere in the end, as i found out there was issues too and didn't think i would be able to get hold of it.
> 
> Have you tried the Yellow Magic or did you use a different brand?
> 
> ...


Good Luck mate!

I normally use Yelow Magic, but another source was having an offer on DNP so I bought that instead.

You will be able to train on 250mg, you won't even notice your running DNP on 125mg. Three Weeks is a great run time


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Echo said:


> Good Luck mate!
> 
> I normally use Yelow Magic, but another source was having an offer on DNP so I bought that instead.
> 
> You will be able to train on 250mg, you won't even notice your running DNP on 125mg. Three Weeks is a great run time


Cheers mate.

I will start on 125mg for the first 5-7 days then if all is well, i'll up it to 250mg and aim to run for a further 2 weeks. I wont be going higher then that at any point regardless.

I think i am going to take it in the morning like you did, rather sweat more in the day than at night. When i up it to 250mg i may split the dose between AM and PM. Did you take yours all at once or split the dose?

Did you find yourself being able to eat your meals easily even though your were drinking 5+ litres of water a day?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Gathers54 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I will start on 125mg for the first 5-7 days then if all is well, i'll up it to 250mg and aim to run for a further 2 weeks. I wont be going higher then that at any point regardless.
> 
> ...


Good idea, three weeks of 250mg will provide excellent results!

I took mine in the morning. I found I did sweat more in the day, but sleeping in the nights was a lot easier

I was drinking about 7-8 litres of liquid all together, and I was constantly hungry! Sugar free jelly came in very handy


----------



## wonderwomen (Apr 15, 2014)

i started 200 mg on monday do not feel any effects yet of coruse this is only day 2, I AM A GIRL YES , i AM SMALL 5'2 AND 112 POUNDS . NEED SOME HELP HERE AS i WAS SURE I WOULD FEEL SOMETHING NOW BUT NO.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

christ oh mighty thats funny , made me have another look at his pics !!


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

im on about what someone had mentioned - his burger nipples !!! I was supposed to reply with the original quote !! sorry for the confusion!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

wonderwomen said:


> i started 200 mg on monday do not feel any effects yet of coruse this is only day 2, I AM A GIRL YES , i AM SMALL 5'2 AND 112 POUNDS . NEED SOME HELP HERE AS i WAS SURE I WOULD FEEL SOMETHING NOW BUT NO.


too soon, you may not feel anything until Thursday as the dose builds up in your system over time. Absolute max dose if effectively reached at Day 7, however by day 5 you are within 30mg of it, so should be feeling it by then. If you are not, I am sad to say that your DNP may well be underdosed...

I deleted your previous post, please be careful what you post.


----------



## wonderwomen (Apr 15, 2014)

ok thank you . I am new here sorry about that .


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

@Echo what were your carbs at the start and at the end of your cycle?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Venom said:


> @Echo what were your carbs at the start and at the end of your cycle?


They were around 100g all the way through the cycle


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Echo said:


> They were around 100g all the way through the cycle


Ah right. Thought you might have lowered them throughout, which contributed to the weight loss.

How much water weight did you lose after the DNP left your system?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Venom said:


> Ah right. Thought you might have lowered them throughout, which contributed to the weight loss.
> 
> How much water weight did you lose after the DNP left your system?


Nope, just stuck to between 1000-1500 calories per day. Didn't alter to a specific level on purpose, it just depended on what I eat that day as long as I kept it between 1000-1500. Would never go below 1500 again though, only did that, that one time to experiment with DNP's muscle sparring effect.

About 3lbs


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Echo said:


> Nope, just stuck to between 1000-1500 calories per day. Didn't alter to a specific level on purpose, it just depended on what I eat that day as long as I kept it between 1000-1500. Would never go below 1500 again though, only did that, that one time to experiment with DNP's muscle sparring effect.
> 
> About 3lbs


Ah right. I started out pretty low and I'm happy sitting at 2.2k calories. The fat is flying off!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Venom said:


> Ah right. I started out pretty low and I'm happy sitting at 2.2k calories. The fat is flying off!


If your pretty lean to start with, you notice a difference by the day! What lab did you get your DNP from?


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Echo said:


> If your pretty lean to start with, you notice a difference by the day! What lab did you get your DNP from?


Yeah it's crazy! I'm using Dr muscle DNP at 500mg per day. Hoping to burn another 14lbs within 3 weeks!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Venom said:


> Yeah it's crazy! I'm using Dr muscle DNP at 500mg per day. Hoping to burn another 14lbs within 3 weeks!


I'm on Dr Muscle too, and on 500mg  - I've heard they are underdosed, but having experience of 500mg doses from other labs (including D-Hacks, 1Stop, Meso and others) - Dr Muscle's DNP is on par with the others


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Echo said:


> I'm on Dr Muscle too, and on 500mg  - I've heard they are underdosed, but having experience of 500mg doses from other labs (including D-Hacks, 1Stop, Meso and others) - Dr Muscle's DNP is on par with the others


Nice, didn't realise you were running 250mg in this threads cycle! Will be interesting to compare results while you're using 500mg this time


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Looks awesome! I noticed that I kept dropping water weight even weeks after running dnp. You'll look better and better everyday. Good work! Really shows what dnp can do for someone. What lab did you use?


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Echo said:


> X


So today I'm actually shivering on 500mg Dr muscle DNP. Pretty damn cold today outside! I would bump it to 750mg but I'm almost out and the source is closed until September


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

I've just bumped my dose up to 450mg today obviously it'll take afew days to peak but sides are minimum at the moment on 300mg per day so I'm hoping I'll be ok with increase dose when it does peak


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Mweisel said:


> Looks awesome! I noticed that I kept dropping water weight even weeks after running dnp. You'll look better and better everyday. Good work! Really shows what dnp can do for someone. What lab did you use?


Thanks mate, for this run I used 'Meso' - it was basically Klona rebranded but I didn't know at the time. Basically the same owners open up a new shop with the same products but with different colour schemes and labels, sell legit for a month or two and then scam people. They still do it now.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Echo said:


> Thanks mate, for this run I used 'Meso' - it was basically Klona rebranded but I didn't know at the time. Basically the same owners open up a new shop with the same products but with different colour schemes and labels, sell legit for a month or two and then scam people. They still do it now.


I've got a fresh batch of d-hacks coming in a few days! Can't wait! Will be interesting to compare Dr Muscle and d-hacks DNP at the same dose.


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

Venom said:


> I've got a fresh batch of d-hacks coming in a few days! Can't wait! Will be interesting to compare Dr Muscle and d-hacks DNP at the same dose.


u started?


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

zeevolution said:


> u started?


Nope. I hit my target weight today so there's no need. Going to save it for another time


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Echo how's it going?

Did you do anymore courses of DNP after this one?


----------

